# Umm



## mayb_baby

I have pinkish discharge in my underwear and when I wipe.
What could it be? :shrug:
I'm on the implant nexplanon.
Just noticed it


----------



## Mii

didnt want to r&r but iv never been on the implant so im not sure :Shrug:
:hug:


----------



## mayb_baby

I don't even know if it's to do with the implant, I have bee 'normal' for the last 8months :/


----------



## kittycat18

It sounds similar to the implantation bleeding I had :shrug: I hope your ok! What do you think it is? :flow:


----------



## mayb_baby

hope its my period playing up but I think not to sure my period was due last week :/


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I would test in the morning just be sure :) probs just your period acting weird.


----------



## mayb_baby

Hope so :)


----------



## kittycat18

Yeah hopefully it's just your period acting up but I would test tomorrow Lorna :hugs2:


----------



## mayb_baby

Will do thanks ladies


----------



## kittycat18

Let us know how you get on :hugs2: x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yes let us know!


----------



## x__amour

I never had implantation bleeding but hope you get the results you want. :hugs:


----------



## mayb_baby

I think I did but I'm sure it looked/smelled like drops of blood or old blood not pink 
I was told my periods could be lightening that would be awesome :thumbup:


----------



## amygwen

Hope you get the answer you want in the am. Please update us. As far as the spotting no clue what it could be. I thought implantation bleeding happened a week before your period is supposed to start? Maybe I'm wrong. Either way good luck!


----------



## Lauraxamy

I sometimes get pinkish discharge a week before my period, it's obviously not implantation bleeding for me as I get my period but good luck :hugs:


----------



## Melibu90

Good luck if your testing :flower: x


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Good luck!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

come tell us lol.


----------



## bbyno1

Goodluck with the testing:)


----------



## mayb_baby

I was too chicken to test so I went to buy one today and . . . . Chemist was closed as it's bank holiday :( so I'm going to tomorrow but yeah still no period and no more pink discharge


----------



## abbSTAR

I get this all the time on the implant, at random times to :hugs:


----------



## lauram_92

Good luck!


----------



## mayb_baby

I know its sooo unlikely but I am now having loads of symptoms but I think its my mind playing games :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

did you test?


----------



## ~RedLily~

Good Luck testing!


----------



## mayb_baby

It's 2am Rome lol Will do about 12pm :thumbup:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:dohh: sorry always forget the time diff is so large  only 9:30pm here now.


----------



## abbSTAR

Don't worry, I'm convinced I'm pregnant every month I'm so paranoid on this thing :haha:


----------



## Jellyt

I was testing all the time when I was on the implant lol. I did get random spotting all over the place though. Good luck testing!


----------



## Melibu90

Its proberly nothing but will be better having your mind at ease
Let us know when you do :)


----------



## mayb_baby

:bfn:


----------



## mayb_baby

mayb_baby said:


> :bfn:

:thumbup:


----------



## Melibu90

Glad it was what you wanted. At least your minds at ease now :thumbup:


----------



## mayb_baby

Now want the implant out and new form of contraception, non hormonal :)


----------



## Melibu90

I've always been scared of the implant, i hear a lot of people saying they get really hormonal.


----------

